# Catching Pinfish in Surf



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to catch pinfish to use as either cut bait or live in the surf. Whats the best way to do this? Small rod with small hooks and shrimp/squid, and cast a bit off shore?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sabiki rig tipped with tiny pieces of squid or fishbites


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Just small hooks and shrimp or cut bait. They love mullet fillets. #6 or #4 hooks at the biggest. They're the reason you lose your bait 90% of the time in the summer. I wouldn't bother carrying an extra rod, just your whiting or pompano rod with a light rig and put on small hooks.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Best way is to have a plan to target ANY other species and you will catch them Along with what the others have already posted. Small hooks and small bait will get it done


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Is there any value in using live pinfish over cut pinfish in the surf during the summer?


----------



## peteclat (Jun 30, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> Sabiki rig tipped with tiny pieces of squid or fishbites


Definitely go with the sabiki.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Stingray19 said:


> Is there any value in using live pinfish over cut pinfish in the surf during the summer?


Might have more of a chance staying away from crabs and pup sharks if he's alive.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

only thing I have found that will back the pups off as far as live bait is a blue, the pups will clip the tail off a greenback in 30 seconds or less, then its a feeding frenzy.
RR


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ill be down to MB in about a week. Any value in using a live pinfish in the surf this time of year? Or will it only draw sharks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Stingray19 said:


> Ill be down to MB in about a week. Any value in using a live pinfish in the surf this time of year? Or will it only draw sharks


Hard to beat a live mullet for anything. Sharks, flounder, trout, drum, bluefish, etc.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Let the pinfish live. Thousands upon thousands of mullet running


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Let the pinfish live. Thousands upon thousands of mullet running


Well Im glad to hear this. I had heard the surf in Myrtle Beach had no mullet. Ill be sticking to my cast net and mullet if thats the case!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Where are you casting to catch: Wash, just behind the wash, 1st bar?


----------

